# Durban Sands Levy Up 54%....Best way to unload?



## martyap (Dec 30, 2005)

My son in law and I have 4 DS weeks between us and we're just not using them. Now the levies have been increased by 54%....still cheap but not
as attractive as a few years back.

What options do we have?   Sell? Walk Away?? Bear the Pain???

Any Suggestions......please!!!!

Marty


----------



## DianeH (Dec 30, 2005)

I paid $1532R in September for my 2007 1 bedroom red-pink week.

My 2006 was $1319R
     2005 was $1147R

What size unit etc?

Diane


----------



## martyap (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Diane,

Just rec'd a statement and a newsletter today. Seems they are putting in new elevators and levies are up 54%. My one bedroom units are now 1716R so they want the difference of 435R per week. Who knows what the "adjusted" 2007 levy will be.

Marty


----------



## BarCol (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh $%#, I knew I should have unloaded them last year....   Too bad they didn't do this through a special assessment instead, then it would have only been reflected for a short time instead of forever..


----------



## mrgoodwrench69 (Dec 31, 2005)

martyap said:
			
		

> My son in law and I have 4 DS weeks between us and we're just not using them. Now the levies have been increased by 54%....still cheap but not
> as attractive as a few years back.
> 
> What options do we have?   Sell? Walk Away?? Bear the Pain???
> ...



I'm new to all these SA timeshares, but why havent' you used them? Will they not even trade into Orlando.  Could you go on EBAY and rent out a week in an Orlando 2BR to cover your costs, and then some? Just curious. Even at around $240 for m/f, it's still pretty low. Are you wanting to sell a week? PM me, I'm looking at buying. Have a great New Year everyone!


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 2, 2006)

I was trying to remember if this was one of the resorts whose management was taken over by S. Lamont / Club Leisure's new resort management operation, First Resorts?  If so, this would be a typical Lamont move for anyone who has read about his operations on Crimeshare.


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 3, 2006)

Just did some checking.

Durban Sands is managed by First Resorts, an arm of the imfamous Club Leisure group of S. Lamont.

What is going on there appears to be standard tactics of this group.

For more idea of what you may be in for, go to www.crimeshare.org/77.html and look at posts involving Lamont, Club Leisure, CRI, Flexi-Club, and Star Club, among others.

There are so many good resorts in SA that I would certainly stay away from one embraced by the tenacles of Club Leisure.


----------



## Karen G (Jan 4, 2006)

From their website at www.firstresorts.co.za they have this to say:

First Resorts is a result of the merging of four major roleplayers in the resort management industry, namely Queastor Management and Property Services (Pty) Ltd., Magna Resort Management (Pty)Ltd., CRI Operations (Pty)Ltd. and Resort Administration Services.  Together, these four companies have a combined experience of 55 years making First Resorts a leader in the industry.

You can click on their resorts portfolio and it is quite extensive.  They manage many, many S.A. resorts.

One of my other resorts, Qwantani, is managed by First Resorts and so far everything has been fine.


----------



## DianeH (Jan 4, 2006)

Hmmm, this all happened after I bought my DS.  

What are the consequences to the owner if they should decide to 'walk away' from a deeded timeshare?

I'm not planning anything but its good to have all the info first!

Diane


----------



## Karen G (Jan 4, 2006)

DianeH said:
			
		

> What are the consequences to the owner if they should decide to 'walk away' from a deeded timeshare


Like walking away from any other debt--bad news for the other owners who have to pick up the slack!

Seriously, try to sell it first if you really want out.

I own two Durban Sands weeks and they are working out well in the Points for Deposit program with RCI.


----------



## catwgirl (Jan 5, 2006)

I was a little shocked when I read about the increase.  The 2006 levy for my one bedroom unit is 1462R.  That works out to about $232.  It has been trading great for me so I will be keeping mine.


----------



## BarCol (Jan 5, 2006)

Well I got our letter and the levy statement.. We own 2, 2 bedroom units - weeks 3 and 4. So here's what it works out to per unit per week:

The 2005 levy estimate (paid when we bought I recall) was R1382.01 - The 2005 actual levy was R1323.01, 
The 2006 levy estimate (paid in 2004) was R1371 - The 2006 levy actual is R2037.70,   
The 2007 levy estimate (paid in 2005) was 1749.69 - Actual who knows, 
The 2008 estimate (not yet paid) could be R2037.70 +15% +15% (based on their SOP)

But there are 2 things I can't figure out with our account - why if we pay both weeks at the same time, and the levy's are the same do we have radically different positive levy balances in each account (I'm going to track that down with Tracey et al), and

More importantly - if they have raised the 2006 levy 54% as a means of paying for the whole elevator replacement this year and as opposed to a special levy - where will the additional levy funds will be going in subsequent years - really robust reserve accounts???? (and if they intend to lower the levy even slightly in subsequent years, doesn't that amount to a "Special Levy"?_

I'm thinking I shall address the second of my questions to the Board of Directors - The accompanying letter indicates that "special levies are not well received",  my observation is that a 54% increase isn't either, without an adequate reason for maintaining the levy that high in the long run - As to whether we will hold 'em or fold 'em - not sure...even at R2037 - that's only $384 CAD or $330 USD - that's reasonably inexpensive if it gets those trades where you don't want to waste a TIGER....


----------



## northwoodsgal (Jan 6, 2006)

*"even at R2037 - that's only $384 CAD or $330 USD - that's reasonably inexpensive if it gets those trades where you don't want to waste a TIGER...."*

Who's to say that a red Durban isn't a TIGER itself?  I've been amazed at what my red DS will pull.

I received my statement yesterday.  I'm not happy with the increase either - it's huge!  If someone finds out who the appropriate person is to discuss this with, please post it.  I would think if they received numerous emails from owners, they would listen.  Owners will start to default, and that WOULD be a major problem for them.


----------



## martyap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi....

Have to go through my files later but the statement I rec'd from DS last week indicates the 2006 levy on a one bedroom at 1715.95R.

What stops them from increasing another 54% next year. Seem like some of
us might not have any other choice but to "walk away". At best DS are fair traders during shoulder periods. If I want to go to Orlando every August, I'm set.

Marty


----------



## BarCol (Jan 6, 2006)

> Who's to say that a red Durban isn't a TIGER itself? I've been amazed at what my red DS will pull.



You're quite correct, DS trades very well in many circumstances and can be quite surprising - in a good way- often..it  depends on the destination, time of year, etc etc.  I was perhaps erroneously comparing it to a couple of our other ts, which tend to be _Old Reliables_


----------



## northwoodsgal (Jan 9, 2006)

_I was perhaps erroneously comparing it to a couple of our other ts, which tend to be Old Reliables_

I was comparing it to the Old Reliables also.  Many times when a sighting was posted with a "strong CAL week", etc., I would check to see what my DS would pull.  Often it was the same, or very close to the same results.  I don't have any white weeks, so I can't speak for those time periods.  I just wanted to add a little balance to the idea that all DS weeks are not worth their maintenance fee.  Maybe it will change over time, but for now I'm very happy with mine.  Not that I like the increase in fees, but overall it still works for me.


----------



## DianeH (Jan 9, 2006)

*OK I got the 'letter'....*

I am assuming that if my balance reads negative, then I am not owing Durban Sands anything?

I really can't figure out this statement.  I thought I just paid my 2007 levy (since I can't use my week until July 2006) but they say its my 2006 levy.

Help!
Diane


----------



## BarCol (Jan 9, 2006)

yes Diane that is my read of the statement as well - if it's in the negative figures we don't owe anything...but I thoguht I'd wait and confirm this with Tracey Maharaj now that they're back from the Christmas vacation.


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 10, 2006)

martyap said:
			
		

> Hi....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That, unfortunately seems to be the pattern with Club Leisure (parent of First Resorts) and its boss, S. Lamont.  Read the posts on these folks on the Crimeshare link I posted above.


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 11, 2006)

AT least two of those component companies are longtime Lamont / CLub Leisure operations.  Read their history on Crimeshare!





			
				Karen G said:
			
		

> From their website at www.firstresorts.co.za they have this to say:
> 
> First Resorts is a result of the merging of four major roleplayers in the resort management industry, namely Queastor Management and Property Services (Pty) Ltd., Magna Resort Management (Pty)Ltd., CRI Operations (Pty)Ltd. and Resort Administration Services.  Together, these four companies have a combined experience of 55 years making First Resorts a leader in the industry.
> 
> ...


----------

